# "cannot copy the file: nvraid.sys"



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

I see that this had been discussed in a previous string, but has since been closed. I am having the same issues. I start the new fresh loading of Windows XP Proffessional and while the Raid drivers are accepted using "F6", after the ensuing format the Installation process again asks for the same files but does not seem to be able to find them on the same floppy (the error is "cannot copy the file: nvraid.sys"). This has occurred numerous times indicating that the files are indeed readable on the floppy (the computer is looking at the right drive (the same drive!) for a file it has found there before!). These drives have been used previously as Raid drives, but during the process I have created new arrays IAW the directions given (no issues there). I purchased a new Mainboard thinking that the last one was at fault but now it seems to be software not hardware. The last board was an ASUS and the new one is a MSI. There are mutiple posts of varying but not consistant success stories being either painfully persistant using stated directions OR processes that include "slipstreaming" the drivers onto the Windows CD. Some have painstakenly loaded driver after driver until it eventually loaded. Most forum strings found are quite old and I hope better "Proven and repeatable" processes are out there. My system build is as follows:

Motherboard: MSI K8N Neo4-f
Processor: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ Dual Core
Memory: (2) Corsair CMX512-2700C2 
Drives: (2) Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 80Gbyte SATA (Mirror Raid)
Video: ATI Radeon X1650 Pro 512Mb
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS

If there is any assiatance out there - PLEASE SPEAK OUT!!! It is getting quite old now, not to mention expensive trying to get this solved. What gets me is I had installed this on the previous motherboard before without issue. This all started with an attempt at a fresh install. Could it be that the drives were previously loaded and used as a Raid? Even though Windows does Format them, it might not be able to eliminate the previous Raid..... whatevers. Any help would be appreciated.

Sorry for the long post - I am FRUSTRATED!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are now using them as single drives have you set the bios to see them as ide
check your manual as it seems like a bios misconfiguration


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

I plan on stteing them up Raid again. Per the setup I have decribed is there a particular way for any of the BIOS settings. I did notice that the Raids are disabled in the BIOS by default. 

Please feed back any help you or others might have at this point.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you re enable raid and set the drives to run in raid
usually the raid setup instructions are detailed in the back of the manual


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

First I set the BIOS to Optimized default
Then:
I changed the Boot Sequence to Floppy, CDROM, HardDrive.
AND
I enabled the Raid for SATA1 through 4 Raid in the SATA Device Configuration Window.

All the rest is as is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is a fair bit on it here
http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t5619.html


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

So far no good. 

I tried installing the drivers once and then again as DEMO decribed - no good.

I done loaded the latest drivers of the MSI site (and even tried DEMO's method again)- no good.

I even obtained two new Seagate 160Gb SATA drives thinking it might be something with my 80Gb drives having been used before - no good.

I can setup windows on a single drive no raid, but not my real goal.

I did not try "slipstreaming" the drivers onto a Windows Install CD, but I have seen numerous posts stating that it does not work.

I came real close to purchasing a New Windows Vista CD and trying that, but that is getting expensive (the new 160Gb Drives were only $49 each at CompUSA).

I can't believe that Nvidia and Microsoft can't get together on this and work it out. There has to be something, people have successfully Raided there drives. If there is any more data on this I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

BUMP and Refresh:

Motherboard: MSI K8N Neo4-f (NEW)
Processor: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ Dual Core (NEW)
Memory: (2) Corsair CMX512-2700C2 
Drives: (2) Seagate 160GB 8MB SATA HD (NEW)
Video: ATI Radeon X1650 Pro 512Mb (NEW)
Sound: Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS

I am trying to setup a Raid of my two Seagate Drives on a fresh setup of Windows XP Professional. I setup my motherboard Bios as instructed – The only changes from the Optimized default were to change the Boot Sequence to CD/Floppy/Hard Drive, and to enable the SATA Raid. Upon restart the Bios did detect the Drives and prompted an “F10” to create the Raid array, which went perfectly as described. Upon the next restart the Windows XP Pro CD was detected and the installation began. The first screen prompted for “F6” to install the Raid Drivers. Per provided instruction the two Drivers were installed from the floppy created from the supplied ESI Motherboard CD without issue. The Windows installation continued, the Array was detected and I was prompted to Format the array, which I did. The Format proceeded through completion and the Windows installation re-continued loading various files to a point where I am again prompted for the very same Raid Drivers I installed from floppy earlier after hitting “F6”. This time Windows states it cannot copy the files even though the same Floppy is still in the Drive, the exact screen message reads “Cannot copy the file:nvraid.sys” (nvraid.sys being just one of the drivers loaded earlier, the same prompt appears for each of the drivers). Numerous attempts all end the same.

Work arounds attempted:
•	I remove and install the Floppy numerous times.
•	I bypass the installation of the Drivers, which does allow for the completion of the Windows file copy process but ends with a Blue Screen of Death eventually.
•	The latest Drivers were obtained from the MSI website – no success.
•	Per Forum research, the drivers were attempted to be loaded twice, and after the prompt stating windows already had them they were loaded yet again – no success.
•	Also per forum research only the first Raid Driver was added without the Storage driver – no success.

I have not attempted any “Slipstreaming” of the drivers onto a Windows XP CD as this looks to be somewhat more complicated and in my opinion excessive, that has also been used with varying success on various forums.

I have since successfully loaded my copy of Windows XP Pro without Raid. All components are found to be working status-quo after that installation indicating no Hardware issue.

I have seen numerous discussions on this error searching the web for “cannot copy the file:”, some of which date back years. I cannot believe that Microsoft and Nvidia have not worked together and solved this issue, or that the multitude of knowledge out there has not found a sustained work around for it. As stated there has been some varying but spurious successes using the aforementioned methods, but not for all who have attempted them including myself. These are expensive items whether they be the Operating System or internal components, I expected quality but I now have a system that does not perform as expected.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Alpo,
I'm having a similar problem but with the asus board(A8N-SLI Deluxe). Also had the same problem with the driver loading during format that you described. 
Not certain but did you format the floppy before you loaded the drivers onto it, if not this may be your problem.Trying to help, hope i did let me know.....


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

Brand new fromatted Floppy. Even tried a second Floppy just in case - No luck.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, so this isn't it then. where did you get the "raid" drivers from, have you tried getting them from the HD manufacture?


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

The first set was from the CD that came with the Motherboard. A second set of the latest greatest drivers found on MSI's website was tried as well. No Luck.

Sorry for occational lags in my replies, my wife has other plans for me besides working on this *%#%* (stubborn) problem.


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

While I'm here, I am using an older XP Pro CD, version 2002. Is there any knowledge whether or not upgrading to Vista Premium will solve this issue. I can not believe that they even supply these components if there are this many complaints about the same problem. Most of the Internet hits on this issue seem to date themselves back a ways, but not all. Just a thought.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and try the trial version of vista from ms
http://www.csvista.com/free-download.html


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you using the SATA/RAID floppy that came with the board? You should be using that disk instead of a self-made one.

EDIT: Also, this might have been checked already, but did you enable SATA RAID on the SATA drives in the BIOS?


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

The motherboard did not come with a pre-made floppy, instead there were directions on how to make my own - which I did. As stated the drivers were accepted after the "F6" point, but not later after the format when asked for.

Thanks for the heads up on the trial version free download - I believe that will be my next attempt.

Thanks to all who have taken part in this endeavor - as fruitless as it has been so far.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you made the floppy, did you also put the SATA driver on it?


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

OOPS - it appears the free trial download is to be installed on top of an existing Windows Operating System not an initial install. Nice try.

I guess I'm going back into my waiting for help mode.

I would be willing to purchase Vista if there were proven successful Raid out there using the MSI K8N Neo4-f Motherboard using it. Anyone.......?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

See my above post. :wink:


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention that the Raid driver was one of the two installed per the directions (nvraid.sys).


----------



## ALPO (Jun 8, 2007)

Oops I did it again. Yes I did install the SATA driver. As a matter of fact the computer did recognize the drives only after installing these drivers (being installed on the SATA ports). 

The two drivers installed were:

nvraid.sys - this I suppose is the raid driver
nvatabus.sys - this I suppose is the SATA driver

As mentioned the "F6" prompted install went great, it's the post format request for these same drivers that is the problem.


----------

